# Happy Holidays! Advice to Getting Presents from Santa.



## Happy

​
Hey PerC Members,

Just wanted to wish you all a happy holidays! We certainly hope you've been a good boy or girl this year so Santa will grant you what you want.

Here are some 5 Good or "Bad" advice you can use the night before Christmas to make sure you get your presents.

*Good things:*


Leave a nice huge colorful sign on the roof next to the chimney that says "Chimney Here." You have to realize that the night is very dangerous for landing anything especially a freaking sleigh. Not to mention its on a freaking roof!
Leave milk and cookies for Santa. Giving him some sort of incentive will certainly increase your chances of getting more presents.
Pretend to sleep if you hear someone in the living room. Santa does not like being disturbed when he is doing his job.
If Santa sees you, just smile. Santa loves seeing the smile on peoples faces! This will render the 3rd advice useless.
When Santa leaves, make sure you didn't just get robbed.:crazy:

*Bad things:*


Booby trap your chimney trapping/killing Santa. You can then grab the presents and take everything for yourself.
Poison the milk and cookies. You can then grab the presents and take everything for yourself.
Call the cops because you hear of an intruder in your living room. You can then sue that intruder (Santa), legally taking away all his possessions.
If Santa sees you, grab your fire arm and shoot the "intruder." You can then grab the presents and take everything for yourself. You now at least have an excuse when you talk to the cops.
Congratulations, you just murdered your dad.:happy:

Whatever you do, just make sure you tell us what you got for the holidays. As an incentive to post in this thread, you will receive 2000 cafe gold if you list what you received. :happy:

Anyways have fun, stay safe, and have a great HOLIDAY!! 

-The PerC Team


----------



## Liontiger

.....you're a cheeseball.


----------



## Harley

Liontiger said:


> .....you're a cheeseball.


I would like to think the feeling is reciprocated.

I also got cheeseball for Christmas and now my down under area is very itchy. Thankfully my cheeseball didn't come with hairy sausage so it's not that bad.

And I also got cash. Yippee!!


----------



## Everyday Ghoul

So, like, pretend to be a total ENFP when Santa comes. Got it! Guess I better put the bear traps back in storage.


----------



## So Long So Long

I had Christmas early tonight. 

Here's what I got:
1. Glee Season One Soundtrack 
2. Across the Universe 
3. Canon Powershot A1100 IS
4. Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince 
5. New shorts
6. New headset

I'm pretty happy with it and I'm about to post a thread about it, actually.


----------



## Darity

From my family: A great dinner and way too much superficial conversation.
From a great friend I haven't seen for some time: A hug (that's all I wanted)
From this forum: Way more than I expected, I appreciate the inspiring topics and the honesty here. I hope you're not too annoyed by me yet...


----------



## Sily

Happy said:


> ...you will receive 2000 cafe gold if you list what you received...


:happy: 2000 gold? YES!!! That's a great present right there! I can change my Petz color again! WOOO! I shall return in 24+ ..... to post my Christmas capture!


----------



## TreeBob

I got money! That's all I know so far


----------



## On the road to Damascus

A bit o' cash (for the wandering fund)...an inspiring purple scarf...some candles and a delicious solstice celebration with friends = happiness!


----------



## Liontiger

Gah! I wish I knew what I was going to get for Christmas so I could post it. I'm salivating over that gold right now


----------



## roxtehproxy

Money, Clothing, CDs, LAVALAMP!!!1!!


----------



## screamofconscious

Hilarious! Thanks for the laugh. So far, I got a big fat check from my parents. The rest of my gifts are coming post Christmas.


----------



## Arioche

Money from my parents, lotion thing from my sister, books, clothings, a necklace, and a mixed CD from various other people. And apparently, 2000 gold from Lance. :3

Oh yeah, and something is supposed to be coming via mail from my gf. Dunno what it is yet though. *shrug*


----------



## Drake

Big screen T.V. from my in-laws. Yep I married right:laughing:


----------



## Liontiger

Okay, here goes nothing *clears throat*:
iPod nano (which I can't use until I get my laptop back -_-)
Piano and Guitar books
Rain boots
Blanket
Sweater, Cardigan, Pajamas, Sweatpants
Scarf, Gloves
Giftcards: American Eagle, Panera Bread, McDonalds, iTunes, AMC Theatres
Calendar (with pigs on it XD)
Laptop cooling pad
Straightener
Various other little tidbits
A shitload of candy

Yeah, it's a good year :laughing:


----------



## Ben

A lovely iTunes giftcard, a couple of books, and an iHome.
I can't wait for Three Kings Day. :tongue:

Merry Christmas!


----------



## Bean

I got an Ipod Nano, a nook, a beautiful freshwater pearl necklace, bracelet, earrings set, a new clock for my living room, slippers, Harry Potter DVD, and a new set of German knives. I was quite spoiled this year


----------



## sunshine

We're waiting until they re-open the highways so my brother and his girlfriend can get here for Christmas, so I don't know what I got yet... But Santa did give me a giant candy cane and a pink journal this morning!

Happy holidays, everybody! <3 roud:


----------



## screamofconscious

My daughters gave me a cute little charm bracelet. :happy:


----------



## Eggybread

What if you don't get anything for Christmas? :laughing: Or is the gold discriminatory to celebrants only? :dry: :crazy:

Between mental functions, the Enneagram, and all the stuff here, I've been getting a little bit of self-awareness and enlightenment lately; I'll guess I'll take it.. It's a pretty good present.


----------

